# better case than



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi all

i have a phantek enthoo pro case

i want a better case more space better able to handle heat better and more fans i will be using a corsair h100i vs liquid cooler and a nzxt sentry 3 fan controller

also i want to add neon lights to the case what do you reccommend


----------

